# Sad Day At Work



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

It was a Sad day as I walked into work Friday morning and was told that our boss and owner of the company passed away Thursday night. He was a great man, I wouldn't be where I am if it wasn't for him, He will be greatly missed and a great loss for the community

Donald W. "Donnie" Houck 
Donald W. "Donnie" Houck, 75, of Schuylkill Haven, died Thursday at Good Samaritan Regional Medical Center, Pottsville.

Born in Conshohocken, he was a son of the late Robert D. and Ruth B. Atkins Houck. He moved to Schuylkill Haven in 1936. He was the last member of his immediate family. His wife, the former Millicent I "Noot" Rhen Houck, died in October 2006.

He was a 1950 graduate of Schuylkill Haven High School and a 1952 graduate of Reading Business Institute. He was employed as president and general manager of Schuylkill Haven Casket Company and Columbia Caskets Corporation.

He was a member of the Casket and Funeral Supply Association of America, serving as president in 1986 and 1987. He was a former board member of the Schuylkill Haven Trust Company, now Sovereign Bank. He also served on the Advisory Board of Penn State University, Schuylkill Campus. He was a board member of the Pennsylvania Forestry Association.

He was a longtime supporter of local high school sports and self-proclaimed historian of the Schuylkill Haven Hurricane football team, serving as the "Voice of the Hurricanes" at Rotary Field for 46 years. He was a founding member of the Schuylkill Haven Midget Football Program, serving as secretary/treasurer and announcer for 23 years.

He was a member and past president of the South Schuylkill Rotary Club and was a recipient of their "Man of the Year" award.

In the early 1970s, he was a co-owner of the Schuylkill County Coal Crackers, a semi-professional football team based in Schuylkill County. He was also an owner and former coach of the Black Knights, a local semi-professional basketball team.

He played the trumpet in many local orchestras in the 1950s and 1960s. He was an active member for many years with the Reading Drum and Bugle Corps and continued his association by announcing shows and competitions on a regional level.

He was an avid hunter and a race car enthusiast, owning several race cars that competed in the 1950s and 1960s. He proudly showcased these cars recently in a racing tour of several states with his Oval H Race Team. He was a current member of the Reading Stock Car Association, the Daytona Antique Auto Racing Association and the Williams Grove Old Timers Club.

He was a member of the Blue Ridge Rifle Association, the East Ward Social Club and a life member of the Liberty Fire Company and the Rainbow Hose Company. He was also an umpire for Schuylkill Haven Little League and Schuylkill Haven Girls' Softball.

He was a member of Grace Evangelical Congregational Church, Schuylkill Haven, where he played the trumpet, was a member of the choir and was a Sunday school teacher.

He was preceded in death, in addition to his wife, by a sister, Marion R. Houck Bowen.

Surviving are three daughters, Cosette, wife of Michael G. Pohronezny, Tina Houck and her fiance, Ken Fred Schwartz, and Robin Merkel, all of Schuylkill Haven; grandchildren, Nichole Welsh, Michael W. Pohronezny, Natalie McCulloch, Wane Merkel; great-granddaughter Mykenna Welsh; cousins, nieces and nephews.

Religious services will be held at 10:30 a.m. Wednesday at Grace Evangelical Congregational Church, Jefferson Street and Stoyer Drive, Schuylkill Haven, with the Rev. Ronald Heim officiating.

Family and friends are invited to call from 6 to 8 p.m. Tuesday at Geschwindt-Stabingas Funeral Home Inc., Schuylkill Haven, and from 9:30 to 10:30 a.m. Wednesday at Grace Evangelical Congregational Church.

Interment will be at Union Cemetary, Schuylkill Haven.

Don


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

My Condolences Don.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

So very sorry to hear of his passing.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

. my condolences


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

I am sorry Bob.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sorry for your loss Bob.

There are a few key individuals that touch us in both our personal lives and our professional lives. It appears you had an unusual and positive relationship with this man/mentor.

Now it is your turn to provide the same guidance to another...


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Don,

Sounds like Donnie was a great man. It isn't very often that we have a boss that we would actually miss if we lost them...you were very fortunate to get to work with him.

My sincere condolences,


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Don,

Sorry to hear about the loss of a good friend. May his family, you, and those around you find comfort at this time.

Mark


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Don,

So sorry to hear of the loss of such a great man. He obviously touched your life and the lives of many. I hope that you and all those affected by his death, find peace and comfort in each other and the memories of this great man.

Clare & Family


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Don and Peggy,
We're so sad to hear about your loss. We never know who the people will be that will touch and change our lives , but once we've found them we are never the same. He will be with you always.

Love and support,
Kathy (and Judi, too)


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

To have a boss as a friend is rare indeed. My condolences on your loss of a friend.

John


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Don,

Our condolences on the loss of your friend.

Mike


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

....our thoughts and prayers are with you. What a gift it must have been to know him and work for him.

Take care


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

Sounds like a good man who led a good life and made the world better because he was here.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Don,

I'm sorry to read of your bosses passing. It sounds like he was quite a guy, and will be missed throughout the community. Hang in there, friend.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Don and Peggy,
> We're so sad to hear about your loss. We never know who the people will be that will touch and change our lives , but once we've found them we are never the same. He will be with you always.
> 
> Love and support,
> Kathy (and Judi, too)


Couldn't have said it better myself.

Eric


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Don



tdvffjohn said:


> To have a boss as a friend is rare indeed. My condolences on your loss of a friend.
> 
> John


Well said John.

I just got back from CA and read the post. All the very best to everyone who knew him.

Thor


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Very sorry to hear of the loss.


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Sorry to here about the sad day at work, my prayers are coming your way

willie


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm really sorry Don. I hope everything will be okay at work.

Darlene


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Hey Don,

I am sorry for your loss, he sounds like a good man that will be missed .....


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Not the thing you want to hear about a friend. My condolences and thoughts are with you!


----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

Don,

Sorry to here of the loss of your friend, Please give Peg and the kids a hug from us.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks Everyone
Hopefully work will continue on as he ran it, but time will tell
Just seems like certain people just don't care any more
Another sad note is that 2 months ago someone broke into his cabin witch is right up the road from my place and stole all the copper piping out of it
Well the day of his Funeral they did it again this time they cut and riped out all the copper wiring

Don


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Oh Don,

I am so sorry.

Tami


----------

